# Spider.sav ??



## Radhika (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi,
     i've this small problem
anytime i download something,  spider.sav file also gets saved in the same folder. 
Is that file harmful?
What is it exactly?
Pls tell me.


----------



## siriusb (Jan 4, 2006)

If you play Spider Solitaire, then it's probably that game's save game file. If the file seems to be in more than one directory, then you probably have the Bugbear virus. Do a virus scan.


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 4, 2006)

mine is located in My documents folder


----------



## siriusb (Jan 4, 2006)

'My Document' is the spider's home 
If you see a spider anywhere else, swat it, for it's a virus pretending as a spider. Also, the virus one has the extension spider.sav.exe or .scr


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 6, 2006)

my comp has spider.sav in My dicouments do it is a problem or some worm or trojan ??


----------



## the_moon (Jan 6, 2006)

Virus?!
I play spider Solitaire & wenever i save my game the file gets stored in the same folder, where the game's shortcut is. Is that A Virus?!???!


----------



## siriusb (Jan 6, 2006)

Let me say it again, Spider.sav in 'my documents' is harmless. If u find the file elsewhere with an executable extension like spider.sav.exe, then it is a virus infection.


----------

